# UPNP / Portforwarding



## Kr0e (15. Feb 2010)

Nabend Leute,

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Java gesteuertem Portforwarding ? Bzw. UPnP Libraries ? (Ports im Router per Software freischalten, sofern erlaubt)

Ich benötige dies, um die Benutzung meiner Software zu vereinfachen. P2P ist bei mir unbedingt nötig, da darauf die Programmlogig aufbaut... (Einer Art Torrent Verteilungssystem ohne Highendserver dazwischen)

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## HoaX (16. Feb 2010)

Nein und nein.

Stell doch ne konkrete Frage, dann kann man auch ersthaft antworten, oder soll das ne Umfrage darstellen?


----------



## Kr0e (16. Feb 2010)

Hmm, was meinst du mit genauer formulieren ? ICh brauche eine Möglichkeit um von einem Java Programm aus Ports im Router zu öffnen... Sofern der Router das unterstützt... Und da wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand ne Library kennt die das bewerkställigt ...


----------



## HoaX (17. Feb 2010)

Naja, deine Fragen kann man direkt mit nein oder ja beantwortet, woduch du auch nicht schlauer wirst. Ich habe gerade bei Google sofort einige Treffer gehabt, und ich meine auch hier im Forum schonmal einen Thread zu genau diesem Thema gelesen zu haben.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man mit einer fertigen Lib große Verrenkungen machen muss um das Gewünschte zu erreichen. Probier doch einfach die Kandidaten aus und stell bei Problemen eine präzise Frage. Geht imho schneller als hier zu warten und zu hoffen.


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Feb 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Hole Punching


----------



## Kr0e (17. Feb 2010)

Danke für eure Ratschläge!


----------

